# wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)



## wowa1313 (25. November 2009)

hi
also erstmal die sachlage. ich habe vor paar tagen die staatliche fischereiprüfung gemacht. mein problem ist nun das ich momentan noch in kelkheim(hessen) gemeldet bin, aber in ein paar monaten nach frankfurt(hessen) ziehe. 

die frage ist nun muss ich den fischereischein ummelden wenn ich ihn in kelkheim beantrage? und wenn ja fallen dann wieder gebühren an?
und wie ist es wenn ich in der selben stadt umziehe?

danke im voraus


----------



## Ulli3D (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

Beim nächsten Mal verlängern gehst Du zur neuen Gemeinde. Nur wenn Du das Bundesland wechselst, dann musst Du in der Regel innerhalb eines Jahres einen Fischereischein am neuen Wohnsitz beantragen, ist aber bundeslandabhängig.


----------



## JonasH (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach interessiert das nur den jeweiligen Angelverein. Sprich wo du deinen Angelschein in Deutschland machst ist egal und wenn du dann umziehst musst du den Schein nur bei dem Angelverein vorzeigen damit du deine Karten bekommst. 
Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht, glaube aber nicht das die das beim Einwohnermeldeamt o.ä. interessiert.


----------



## wowa1313 (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

wow danke fuer die schnellen antworten!

gut dann beantrage ich den nächste woche


----------



## antonio (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*



JonasH schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach interessiert das nur den jeweiligen Angelverein. Sprich wo du deinen Angelschein in Deutschland machst ist egal und wenn du dann umziehst musst du den Schein nur bei dem Angelverein vorzeigen damit du deine Karten bekommst.
> Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht, glaube aber nicht das die das beim Einwohnermeldeamt o.ä. interessiert.



der fischereischein hat mit nem verein gar nix zu tun.
wenn man innerhalb eines bl umzieht braucht man gar nix tun.
wenn er dann mal verlängert werden muß einfach zur gemeinde am hauptwohnsitz gehen.
zieht man in ein anderes bl so muß man ihn dort umschreiben lassen.

antonio


----------



## Ulli3D (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*



JonasH schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber meiner Meinung nach interessiert das nur den jeweiligen Angelverein. Sprich wo du deinen Angelschein in Deutschland machst ist egal und wenn du dann umziehst musst du den Schein nur bei dem Angelverein vorzeigen damit du deine Karten bekommst.
> Wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht, glaube aber nicht das die das beim Einwohnermeldeamt o.ä. interessiert.



Sorry, aber warum hast Du überhaupt was geschrieben? Du bist Dir nicht sicher, hast Du überhaupt einen Angelschein, denn da wird für die Prüfung eigentlich ein Minimalwissen im Fischreirecht gefordert, Du weißt es nicht aber glaubst nicht ...

Zudem ist an Deinem Posting aber auch wirklich außer der Tatsache, dass das die beim Einwohnermeldeamt nicht interessiert wirklich alles falsch.

Damit hilfst Du niemandem #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

im bundesland berlin mußt du sogar deine adresse neu eintragen lassen da es ein staatliches dokument ist und du wie bei deinem ausweis eigentlich unter der adresse erreichbar sein mußt z.b.fischereivergehen mit bußgeldzustellung.....und das an eine falsche adresse prost mahlzeit....


----------



## Ulli3D (25. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*



esox02 schrieb:


> im bundesland berlin mußt du sogar deine adresse neu eintragen lassen da es ein staatliches dokument ist und du wie bei deinem ausweis eigentlich unter der adresse erreichbar sein mußt z.b.fischereivergehen mit bußgeldzustellung.....und das an eine falsche adresse prost mahlzeit....



Das kam mir jetzt so ungewöhnlich vor, da hab ich mir mal die Berliner Vorschriften "reingezogen". Dazu konnte ich aber weder im Gesetz noch in den Durchführungsvorschriften noch in den Ordnungswidrigkeiten gefundne. Weist Du, wo das stehen könnte?


----------



## wowa1313 (26. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*



esox02 schrieb:


> im bundesland berlin mußt du sogar deine adresse neu eintragen lassen da es ein staatliches dokument ist und du wie bei deinem ausweis eigentlich unter der adresse erreichbar sein mußt z.b.fischereivergehen mit bußgeldzustellung.....und das an eine falsche adresse prost mahlzeit....



genau deswegen hab ich gefragt, wusste nicht ob eine adresse im angelschein eingetragen ist oder net.


----------



## Lorenz (26. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

Hi


Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du das Bundesland wechselst, dann musst Du in der Regel innerhalb eines Jahres einen Fischereischein am neuen Wohnsitz beantragen, ist aber bundeslandabhängig.



Weiß jemand wie es in Sachsen ist? |kopfkrat
Hauptwohnsitz ist umgemeldet...


----------



## litzbarski (26. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

Hallo,

da hätte ich auch eine Frage. Ein guter Kumpel hat für mehrere Jahre in Niedersachsen gelebt und dort seinen Fischereischein (auf Lebenszeit für ca. 30 €) gemacht. Er ist jetzt wieder in seine alte Heimat (Sachsen Anhalt) zurück gezogen. Muss er seinen Fischereischein ummelden und noch einmal für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit (in Sachsen Anhalt ca.250 €) bezahlen??

Andre


----------



## Ulli3D (26. November 2009)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*



litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hätte ich auch eine Frage. Ein guter Kumpel hat für mehrere Jahre in Niedersachsen gelebt und dort seinen Fischereischein (auf Lebenszeit für ca. 30 €) gemacht. Er ist jetzt wieder in seine alte Heimat (Sachsen Anhalt) zurück gezogen. Muss er seinen Fischereischein ummelden und noch einmal für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit (in Sachsen Anhalt ca.250 €) bezahlen??
> 
> Andre



Ich glaub, das Thema hatten wir schon mal. Ist leider so, mit dem Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit wird auch eine Fischereiabgabe einbehalten, die dem jeweiligen Bundesland zusteht.Die will das andere Bundesland ja auch haben, ist doch verständlich, oder?


----------



## fenriz-hc (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: wann muss man angelschein ummelden!?(kosten)*

so....hab mein Angelschein 1997 gemacht ( in mV) , hab mir dieses Jahr nach 10 Jahren wieder Karte, Abgabemarke gekauft. Wohn aber jetzt in Rostock. Muss ich die Adresse ändern?


----------

